# [PCW-R] Internetwirtschaft äußert Vorbehalte gegen Datenspeicherung



## Newsfeed (25 September 2007)

Bei der deutschen Internetwirtschaft stößt die von der Bundesregierung geplante vorsorgliche Speicherung von E-Mail-Verbindungsdaten auf rechtliche und finanzielle Bedenken. 

Weiterlesen...


----------



## marco12345 (26 September 2007)

*AW: [PCW-R] Internetwirtschaft äußert Vorbehalte gegen Datenspeicherung*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Bei der deutschen Internetwirtschaft stößt die von der Bundesregierung geplante vorsorgliche Speicherung von E-Mail-Verbindungsdaten auf rechtliche und finanzielle Bedenken.
> 
> Weiterlesen...



Und das auch 6 Monate nach erscheinen des Artikel....was ist jetzt daran neu?

Marco


----------

